# ordered my hk usp .40 from CDNN today..



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

had to pull the trigger on this one....(pun intended)
it was a variant 1, hk usp .40 full size..at $544 +$10 shipping..no taxes, no extra credit card charges..

all my local gun dealers had it above $750...not incl. back fees, taxes, etc..so i thought this was a good deal..


will post pic in a few days.....


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i meant $644...

still an awesome deal.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Nib?*

This is a brand new HK correct NIB?


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

yes, it's brand new..
i asked 3x..and the guy confirmed 3x.

before i bought, i read other posts from many other posters who bought guns (new) or used and they have very good experiences with cdnn..their service.. etc...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well good for you Jason. The fun begins when it gets here. Good luck.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

It is about time!! Once you get it make sure to put up a post with some pics. Then I want a range report! I think you will be very happy with it. CDNN is a great company.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Congrats!!! Post up some pics when you get it!!!


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> It is about time!! Once you get it make sure to put up a post with some pics. Then I want a range report! I think you will be very happy with it. CDNN is a great company.


we'll d0 
btw..i notice u have a beretta 92 in your collection..what do u use to clean the pistol? anything special??


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*This local store here*

Has a full sized HK.40 wants $749 asked the manager if he would sweeten the price some and he said NO!! I really was in the market for a USPcompact so I had another dealer in town order it and it just ran me $738 .:smt1099 I stopped in the other store Sunday and looked at the full sized HK in the glass case asked the manager if he needed help getting the dust off it.:smt082 Don't think he liked my little joke.:smt083


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Flanker said:


> Has a full sized HK.40 wants $749 asked the manager if he would sweeten the price some and he said NO!! I really was in the market for a USPcompact so I had another dealer in town order it and it just ran me $738 .:smt1099 I stopped in the other store Sunday and looked at the full sized HK in the glass case asked the manager if he needed help getting the dust off it.:smt082 Don't think he liked my little joke.:smt083


so you just bought the usp compact for $738...did that include back checks, taxes??

cdnn has the compact for $640 i believe....

my local shops has the compact usp for $740 and the full size for $788..

the guy told me i won't find anything lower..

yeah right...


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*With tax*

My HKUSPCompact .40 ran $800 total with taxs never have noticed being charged for the phone call for background checks.:smt1099 anyway I trust this dealer have bought both HKs and three Kimbers from them.:smt023 There is more then then just a few bucks saved for me when dealing with a store if I don't trust them I don't buy from them.:smt023


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> we'll d0
> btw..i notice u have a beretta 92 in your collection..what do u use to clean the pistol? anything special??


Same stuff I use to clean all my other pistols. None of mine require anything special.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

CDNN is great! I ordered my PX4 Storm from them $100.00 cheaper then anyone local. I got free glasses and S&W scissors as well. Shipping was reasonable too! Oh yeah congrats on joining the H&K family! You won't be sorry.


----------



## Techsan_02 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Don't want to brag...*

but, I just put the order in on a HK USP40 compact with 6 high cap mags and night sights for $575 + $20 s/h.

BTW, what could I expect to get for a used USP40 Full size?


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Techsan_02 said:


> but, I just put the order in on a HK USP40 compact with 6 high cap mags and night sights for $575 + $20 s/h.
> 
> BTW, what could I expect to get for a used USP40 Full size?


depends on age....I see mid 90's mfg ones for 450 - 500 bucks around here.


----------



## Techsan_02 (Mar 6, 2007)

Actually, I lied. I was told that I could also purchase the P2000 for the same price before the order went through. I've never even held a P2000, but they sure look nice. I'm going to have to find a gun shop that has one and go and see how it feels compared to the Compact.:numbchuck:


----------



## Techsan_02 (Mar 6, 2007)

mw1311 said:


> depends on age....I see mid 90's mfg ones for 450 - 500 bucks around here.


Anyway in determing the manufacturing year of the gun, I bought mine used?


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Techsan_02 said:


> Anyway in determing the manufacturing year of the gun, I bought mine used?


The datecode is shown on the left side slide...it's 2 letters.
HK Date Codes:

*A **B **C **D **E **F **G **H **I **K*
*0 **1 **2 **3 **4 **5 **6 **7 **8 **9*

*KB = 1991** AA = 2000*
*KC = 1992** AB = 2001*
*KD = 1993* AC = 2002*
*KE = 1994** AD = 2003*
*KF = 1995*** AE = 2004*
*KG = 1996 AF = 2005*
*KH = 1997 AG = 2006*
*KI = 1998 AH = 2007*
*KK = 1999 AI = 2008*

For USP Series:
* 1993: introduced to USA
** September 1994: improved recoil assembly
November 1994: introduced polygonal barrel
*** Late 1995: improved Trigger Pull


----------



## Techsan_02 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, went with the P2000 after all. I don't think you can go wrong either way. Now I just need to sell my USP.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Techsan_02 said:


> Well, went with the P2000 after all. I don't think you can go wrong either way. Now I just need to sell my USP.


Congrats! I love my P2000


----------

